# Question about puppy ears?



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

Every dog we have ever owned, had floppy ears that folded over. None that stood up. So I have no experience with this.

Bama is about 12 weeks old now and one ear has been "up" for almost two weeks. The other ear is not. Will it eventually stand up too, or has it been too long? Is there anything we can do to help the other ear stand up?


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Bossy Bama said:


> Every dog we have ever owned, had floppy ears that folded over. None that stood up. So I have no experience with this.
> 
> Bama is about 12 weeks old now and one ear has been "up" for almost two weeks. The other ear is not. Will it eventually stand up too, or has it been too long? Is there anything we can do to help the other ear stand up?


My childhood dog had on up and one down his entire life.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My Maggie has stick up ears and because Jack russells normally have flop ears (I wanted them to stay up) I did some reading up on the internet and found out that when pups are teething the ears can do funny things...like stick one up and one down or both up. So your pup could very well have up ears or down ears lol. Our dogs stayed up


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Usually pups have until about 6 months to get both ears up. They usually come up by the end of teething though. Frag just finished teething (german shepherd) and his ears have been up for about a month. A general rule is that if you've seen one up, even if it isn't now, it will go up. There are methods like taping and glueing the ears for the muscles to form like that, but they aren't neccessary yet. wait a few more months and see how she's doing.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Both of Brom's were up since 12.5 weeks. Our friends have his brother and Ollie's ears have been going up and down but mostly stayed rose ears until recently. In the last month one has started standing up all the time and the other one stays kind of back and out to the side more. They just turned 7 months old today


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, I had a puppy who had ears that flopped down. Then one day I got up and let her out of her crate and one ear was up! It stayed that way for awhile, and she looked so silly with one up and one down. In a few weeks, the other ear came up...except then they both pointed inward, and people called her "conehead." I think it may have taken a few weeks for the 2nd ear to pop up. Eventually both ears stood straight up.


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

That's how Bama is right now with one up all the time and one down. She will raise the other one up at times, but it doesn't stay up. We are hoping that it will be like the other one. 

She still looks cute, but it would be nice if both ears looked the same. LOL!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Bossy Bama said:


> That's how Bama is right now with one up all the time and one down. She will raise the other one up at times, but it doesn't stay up. We are hoping that it will be like the other one.
> 
> She still looks cute, but it would be nice if both ears looked the same. LOL!


Frag went through the same phase. It only took him a few weeks to get his other one to stay up. And like I said, in almost all cases, if you've seen that ear up, it will go up.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Puppy ears do weird things. I know there's a thread in the Pictures forum chronicling the saga of Brom's ears.

Have you seen Upendi's ears?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Heehee! Here it is Brom's ears


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

Brom is so cute! I enjoyed seeing all the pics. I did something like this for Bama a couple of weeks ago in the photo section.

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/68782-bama-s-growing-fast.html


Here's Bama (with her flopped ear) today. She has grown so much! She's still small, but looks fully grown. The vet knew what he was talknig about when he said she had some Rat Terrier in her. She looks a lot like one now!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh my gosh! She is CUTIE!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

She's absolutely adorable! I want her!


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww, thanks! We are so happy that the person who dumped her out chose our yard to dump her in. She's the best Christmas present I ever got. :0)


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Owh, i see her tail is docked! Why would someone go through the hassle of docking a pup's tail (she probably came from a breeder?) and then dump her off?


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

So adorable! The ears moving around they way they do is precious. I love watching puppies grow. But those sharp little teeth......!!!!


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

Here are a couple more I took. She won't be still long enough to get good pics! LOL!


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Owh, i see her tail is docked! Why would someone go through the hassle of docking a pup's tail (she probably came from a breeder?) and then dump her off?



That's what we thought too, but our vet says she was born with her tail like that. He says if it had been docked, he would feel scar tissue at the end and there is none.


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

Our puppy has one ear up and one ear down and it has stayed that way for over a month. The ear that is down has not stood up unless his head is leaning back. We are thinking it may stay flopped.


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

Earthmonkey, I hope your dog's other ear stands up too!


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

What a cutie! Looks like a bit of Corgi in there to me. My Corgi had the cutest flop ears and then up they came one at a time too - Bama's will most likely both be up.

camera phone pictures, so not great:




























ears up!


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a Pembroke Corgi and I forget how old he was and his ears were not standing up yet. I phoned the breeder and she said that they should have gone up by themselves. I can't remember what I did, but I didn't just wait to see IF they would stand up. I think at that time people were taping ears, or maybe what I did was use a tampon, which is softish - and taped the ears.

Nowadays they seem to glue them. Here is some information relating to GSDs. I can't imagine a GSD with floppy ears, but if you don't have a purebred dog, perhaps it doesn't matter. I personally would not want a dog that had one ear up and one down.

Here is the link to the ear gluing instructions

http://www.longcoatgermanshepherds.com/gettinggermanshepherdsearsup.html


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

Purley, thanks for the info!

Badgersmom, your Corgi is so cute! They are my all time favorite breed and I would LOVE it if Bama was part Corgi. Her legs were very short when we first got her, but they have grown as the rest of her has. I can hardly wait until she is fully grown.


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

Kage looks pretty cute with the crooked ears. He also has a broken tail. It was broken when he was first born or very young. It can be at a right angle to his body. So we just figure he has the crooked ears to balance the crooked tail.


----------



## Carleybby (Feb 6, 2010)

Dogs ears will go up and down during teething.

My GSD had both up, both down, one up/one down, every other day.

If you're really, really worried about it you could always tape them, and I heard giving them calcium will help also.

Jynx (my GSD) has a wonky one, when she's lazy one is tilted sideways.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lucidity said:


> Owh, i see her tail is docked! Why would someone go through the hassle of docking a pup's tail (she probably came from a breeder?) and then dump her off?


Bob tails are a dominant genetic trait that is found in several breeds. One parent has to have a natural bob for any pupies to get it. (not to be confused with the corkscrew tails of bulldogs and bostons)


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Bob tails area dominant genetic trait that is found in several breeds. One parent has to have a natural bob for any pupies to get it. (not to be confused with the corkscrew tails of bulldogs and bostons)


Lol, yup I know that. I think Corgis are one of those breeds.. wasn't sure what the OP's dog is, though, so I just assumed that it was docked.


----------

